# I'm being raised April 5th



## mrpierce17 (Mar 19, 2014)

So happy to announce that on the 15th of April I will be raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason ...not to mention going to this years grand session the following week I look forward to meeting many of my Florida    P.H.A. brethren ..its been a long time making God keep me steadfast   .S.M.I.B.

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 19, 2014)

Going to GL a week after being raised.  Excellent!  Go to the events but a lot of the best stuff is brothers from around the state sitting around over coffee or beer telling about what worked and what didn't in their year.


----------



## Dpranch11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations! Wonderful experience and good luck on your future travels through the craft.  Pikes Peak Lodge #5 F.&A.M.(PHA/MM) #milehighsalute#


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 3, 2014)

2 days left until im raised I was told I would have to feed the goat hopefully he likes fast food because I will be going straight from work to my raising but nevertheless I will make sure  he gets fed

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## phamason15 (Apr 5, 2014)

Enjoy the ride bro, listen to everything they tell you!!

PHA MM


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Update our meeting last Saturday was cancelled due to illness and death of a brothers family member .. .we will be holding a meeting tonight in witch I and another brother will be raised to the sublime degree of master mason 

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## stevens43 (May 10, 2014)

So you got raise yet my good brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Guess we going to try this again tomorrow night .....maybe the third time really is the charm


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 13, 2014)

Raised finally wow what an experience well worth the wait


----------



## crono782 (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Raiegn (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## tldubb (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

